# Newark, DE - SnowEx Sp-85SS salt spreader $550



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought my SnowEx SP-85 stainless steel three years ago when I needed an extra spreader. This spreader has a 160 pound capacity and I spread roughly one pallet of material three years ago. I've kept it as a back-up for the past couple years.
$550


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

$500 picked up in Newark, DE


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Available at $500


----------

